# best US jet in current service



## abhiginimav (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry for the last one, this one i have made more revisions...hope this is better.....


!!!!NOTE!!!!! CAN VOTE FOR JET ON ANY TERMS BE IT BEST AT COMBAT, LOOKS ETC!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 5, 2007)

I have included aircraft which im not sure are still in service or not, some aircraft which are due to come out soon, and some planes which are used by the Top gun Agressor flight school. 

I have not made it specifically for USAF but all jets in use with US forces. Vote for as many as you want.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 5, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what's w/ the indian air force + raf - best air forces in the world???


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

curried rice and bangers baby, yeah!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll have to point out now, the R.A.F is a poor quality air force compared to thirty years ago. It is under-equipped and under-manned. It's fighter is pathetic, and the only good capabilities of the RAF are transport duties and logistical support. And even that's in light logistical situations because we're short on helicopters. 

The RAF and Royal Navy pilots are some of the best in the world, and they're certainly world renowned. I'm sure some of our pilots military or none, will know about the quality of the British military aviators. 
But in a slugfest, the RAF has not single speck of chance against the USAF. I doubt the RAF would have a very nice day against the USMC or USN.

How can you compare an airforce with the Tornado F.3 as an air superiority fighter, against someone who has the F-15, F-16 and F-22 all operational as air superiority fighters. An airforce with no strategic bomber, against one that has the B-1, B-2 and B-52. The only thing we have that the U.S hasn't got is the world's fastest helicopter, the Lynx. But that's a pointless achievement in a full-scale war.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2007)

F-22...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 6, 2007)

Your list to too broad. Best for what? Speed? Agility? Navigation equipment? Bomb load? Lifting capability? Fuel consumption? Best bathroom? You're comparing apples with oranges with walnuts!


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 6, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's w/ the indian air force + raf - best air forces in the world???



LOL jus patriotism really.........the aircraft, for the RAF, yes they may be inferior to USAF, but the pilots are good...and the indian air force.....well.....um.....thats just patriotsim i suppose....although i do like some of their jets.


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 6, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> curried rice and bangers baby, yeah!



LOL


----------



## abhiginimav (Jan 6, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Your list to too broad. Best for what? Speed? Agility? Navigation equipment? Bomb load? Lifting capability? Fuel consumption? Best bathroom? You're comparing apples with oranges with walnuts!




best in anything....looks, speed......just whats your favourite(s)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

> Best bathroom?





i assume by bathroom you just mean chemical toilet


----------



## mkloby (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i assume by bathroom you just mean chemical toilet



Never underestimate the ability to drop trow and let it loose when you're flying  Last thing you want is to have to sh*t so bad that you can't step on the rudder pedals and have to use the trim wheels for directional control... but that never happened to me!


----------



## Glider (Jan 7, 2007)

The F22 may have the best ultimate preformance but I went for the JSF as its probably more flexible and still good enough to take on any of its opponents.

If its to do with chemical toilets all I can go on is the space craft where it is generally accepted that the Russians have the best loo.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

really, i'd have thought that'd go to the Americans, you know, given they're so full of s....andwiches, meaning they have to go to the toilet more 

and don't forget the British contribution to space travel, without which the Americans would be lost... the space microwave!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Never underestimate the ability to drop trow and let it loose when you're flying  Last thing you want is to have to sh*t so bad that you can't step on the rudder pedals and have to use the trim wheels for directional control... but that never happened to me!



Man we would fly missions of about 8 hours a day almost when we were in Iraq and you could not help it but have to piss in flight. Thats the great thing about the flight suits. You unzip, grab an empty water bottle and fill it up! 

Ofcourse I would tell the passengers before hand so if they did not want to see my wang all hanging out they could close there eyes.

I was allways afraid to be taking a piss and then get fired at and we woudl do evasive manouvers and I would get piss all over me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i assume by bathroom you just mean chemical toilet




Yes - and with that said I vote for the C-5. My 2nd favorite aircraft could be transported along...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2007)

The shitter on the C-130s is surrounded by a curtain. I still though could not get over the fact that I was taking a **** and on the other side of the curtain was this chick about 6 inches from me sitting in the jump seat. Oh well she could not hear it atleast because these damn birds are loud!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Man we would fly missions of about 8 hours a day almost when we were in Iraq and you could not help it but have to piss in flight. Thats the great thing about the flight suits. You unzip, grab an empty water bottle and fill it up!
> 
> Ofcourse I would tell the passengers before hand so if they did not want to see my wang all hanging out they could close there eyes.
> 
> I was allways afraid to be taking a piss and then get fired at and we woudl do evasive manouvers and I would get piss all over me.



dangerous perhaps but did you never try to piss out the side door?


----------



## mkloby (Jan 10, 2007)

As far as transports are concerned, I'm extremely impressed by C-17s. They'd always fly into Quantico to pick up HMX-1.

How about the MV-22B? It's got a gas generator! Just souping myself up guys


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

mmmmm i dunno... what're the toilet facilities like


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> dangerous perhaps but did you never try to piss out the side door?



Because of either

A. The wind would have blown it back into the cabin at all the passengers because we flew doors open most of the time because of the heat.

B. If above said doors were closed the wind would spray and blow it all over the windows of those doors and I would have to clean it up when we landed, thats also if the wind did not blow it all back over me.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 13, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Because of either
> 
> A. The wind would have blown it back into the cabin at all the passengers because we flew doors open most of the time because of the heat.
> 
> B. If above said doors were closed the wind would spray and blow it all over the windows of those doors and I would have to clean it up when we landed, thats also if the wind did not blow it all back over me.



think of pouring a drink out the window in your car going 50mph, now multiply that by 2!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

I read similar spray problems were common for the ball turret gunner in B-17s.

Let's see where were we...


----------



## Jank (May 2, 2007)

Funny stuff.


----------



## RAGMAN (Jul 6, 2007)

My all time fovourite jet is the F15.But after watching the F22 flying manuevers somewhere on this site  man I gotta say that would be the best one...


----------



## The Basket (Jul 6, 2007)

Considering the battles fought today then I would go for the A-10. 30mm of pain.

The RAF is fine and does a grand job with what it has. Why would the RAF fight USAF anyway? Are the Americans planning to attack us? Does The Queen know?

The Tornado F3 is an acceptable interceptor that has range radar and plenty of missiles.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 6, 2007)

plan_D said:


> I'll have to point out now, the R.A.F is a poor quality air force compared to thirty years ago. It is under-equipped and under-manned. It's fighter is pathetic, and the only good capabilities of the RAF are transport duties and logistical support. And even that's in light logistical situations because we're short on helicopters.
> 
> The RAF and Royal Navy pilots are some of the best in the world, and they're certainly world renowned. I'm sure some of our pilots military or none, will know about the quality of the British military aviators.
> But in a slugfest, the RAF has not single speck of chance against the USAF. I doubt the RAF would have a very nice day against the USMC or USN.
> ...



Okay, but what about the EF-2000 Taifun? That's a world-class fighter (though not quite in the same class as a Raptor; but, then again, nothing is). I know you guys don't have a lot of them in-service yet, but you will.


----------



## bigZ (Jul 6, 2007)

Which one has the most cup holders?


----------



## The Basket (Jul 6, 2007)

plan_D said:


> I'll have to point out now, the R.A.F is a poor quality air force compared to thirty years ago. It is under-equipped and under-manned. It's fighter is pathetic, and the only good capabilities of the RAF are transport duties and logistical support. And even that's in light logistical situations because we're short on helicopters.
> 
> The RAF and Royal Navy pilots are some of the best in the world, and they're certainly world renowned. I'm sure some of our pilots military or none, will know about the quality of the British military aviators.
> But in a slugfest, the RAF has not single speck of chance against the USAF. I doubt the RAF would have a very nice day against the USMC or USN.
> ...



An Air Force is a lot lot more than its aircraft.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 6, 2007)

The Basket said:


> An Air Force is a lot lot more than its aircraft.


I assume your saying your aircrew and groundcrew are better how do you prove that?


----------



## The Basket (Jul 6, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I assume your saying your aircrew and groundcrew are better how do you prove that?



Eh? No comprendo. The gentleman said the RAF was rubbish. I disagree. The RAF is proven...over many years...in many battles...in many countries of the world....over time.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 7, 2007)

bigZ said:


> Which one has the most cup holders?



That would probably be the Boeing 747-400 or the 787 Dreamliner . . . after all, the title of this thread is "best US jet in current service", _not_ "best US _military_ jet in current service"!


----------



## bigZ (Jul 7, 2007)

SoD Stitch said:


> That would probably be the Boeing 747-400 or the 787 Dreamliner . . . after all, the title of the this thread is "best US jet in current service", _not_ "best US _military_ jet in current service"!



Well if I cant have a cupholder in an F-16 its definately going to effect my decision.


----------

